# موقع المرصد بينصب على المسلمين وبيدعم رسوله بالاحتيال



## apostle.paul (19 سبتمبر 2012)

*بعد ان تفاجئ المسلمين من رد فعل اتباع هذا الايمان الهمجى الدموى وما لاقوه من انتقادات بالبلدى " بينتهم على اصلهم الارهابى "

ما كان منهم ان يثبتوا دقون الاخوة بالا بالنصب العلنى على السذج 

*
*مفاجأة.. القس المصري بيشوي ملك يعلن إسلامه ويؤكد : بكيت لإهانة الرسول

اقرا الخبر
**في مفاجأة مدوية أعلن القس يشوي ملك صاحب الشرائط المسيحية الشهيرة " أنا ابنك وانت ابويا " و" والقداسات الثلاثة "


عن  اعتناقه للاسلام . في حوار أجراه معه الكاتب الصحفي عنتر عبد اللطيف في  جريدة صوت الامة . القس بيشوي ملك غير اسمه الي مؤمن ابراهيم ويستعد موقع  المرصد الاسلامي لمقاومة التنصير


لاذاعة فيديو اسلامه قريباً  بعد التنوية عن برومو الفلم " صوت الامة حصلت علي أدق التفاصيل وكذلك  كتابات الشيخ مؤمن ابراهيم . او بيشوي ملك سابقاً والتي فجرت مفاجأت من  العيار الثقيل منها ان القس معتنق الاسلام قد التقي الشيخ الشعراوي في لقاء  جمعهما بالبابا شنودة ودعا له الشعراوي بأن ينير الله قلبه وقد تحققت دعوة  الشيخ الشعراوي

سوف يذاع فيديو اسلام القس بيشوي ملك علي الصفحة الرسمية للمرصد الإسلامي لمقاومة التنصير

انتهى الخبر


ونصيحة للارهابى خالد حربى اللى بينصب على العيال اللى بدقون لانك فضيحتك قريبا جدا هتكون بجلاجل وهنلبسك الطرحة 

1-اولا مفيش شريط ترانيم ولا حتى عظات اسمه " انا ابنك وانت ابويا " وزى مبتقول دا سلسلة شرايط مسيحية شهيرة
فالمفروض تكون فى بيت كل مسيحى فمن فضلك قولنا كدا يا سيادة الكداب والنصاب اين نجد هذة سلسلة الشرايط الشهيرة اللى اسمها " انا ابنك وانت ابويا " لكاهن اسمه بيشوى ملك
ولا يمكن يكون عمل شرايط فى السر وسجلها فى استديو اذاعة القران الكريم؟؟؟؟؟؟
2-المعضلة الاكبر لا يوجد اى كاهن قدم شرايط ترانيم او وعظات  اسمه " بيشوى ملك "

3- القداسات الثلاثة والمقصود بيهم " الباسيلى والغريغورى والكيرلسى" اللى بيصلى بيهم فى الليتورجية القبطية

لا يوجد اى قداس من الثلاث قداسات المتعارف عليهم فى الكنسية القبطية  موجود فى المكتبة القبطية المسيحية بصوت كاهن اسمه بيشوى ملك 


* *النتيجة الحتمية*

*خالد حربى انسان كداب زى رسوله ملقاش حاجة يقولها ينقذ بها سمعة امته اللى ظهرت بمظهر الامة الارهابية الهمجية فحب يدلس ويعمل شو اعلامى هو وانسان نصاب ابن نصابة تاني بس معرفش يسبك التمثلية ومن اولها بان انه نصاب 

تعيش وتتاكل على قفاك المحمر من المسيحين

ولسه ياما هتشوفوا اكتر واكتر وهتفضلوا تهذوا لغاية مترجعوا جحور التخلف فى صحراء الحفاة  *​


----------



## The Antiochian (19 سبتمبر 2012)

*معليش هو خيالو واسع
شاف جبريل بنفس المنام ؟؟
*​


----------



## Mesopotamia (19 سبتمبر 2012)

ههههههههه خليهم يفرحو اشوي معلش


----------



## أَمَة (19 سبتمبر 2012)

الكذب اصبح ثقافة مقبولة ومرغوبة ولا إعتراض عليها في عالمنا العربي لأن الإسلام يبيح الكذب في ظروف كثيرة ويصنفه بين أبيض وغير ابيض. المهم انه يخدم في نشر الدين الإسلامي وتثبيته في قلوب المشككين، حتى وصل الأمر فيهم أن يكتبوا عن عجائب تحصل تقليدا لما نكتب، ويكذبون في أمور بديهية يعرفها كل مطلع على أخبار العالم، مثل المكتوب أدناه.

اليكم هذه الصورة التي أخذتها من هذه المشاركة     #*35* في موضوع في المباركين. أقرأوا الخبر باللغة الإنكليزية والمكتوب في العربية.
 






 
بصراحة شيء مؤسف جدا أن يأتوا بصورة عمارات دمرت في هايتي قبل ما ينازه الثلاث سنوات ويدعون أنها دار السينما التي كان سيعرض فيها "*بعد ظهر اليوم*" وأنهم اصيبوا بصدمة المعجزة التي حصلت فأصدروا أوامر بالتعتيم الإعلامي الكامل؟

أسئلة يخجل المرء العاقل أن يسألها لأن الكذب فيها مفضوح.



أين هذه السينما وفي أي بلد؟؟؟ (في مدينة Port au Prince في هايتي التي تهدمت في يناير 2010 leasantr)
كيف عرف أن الفيلم المسئ للرسول كان سيعرض فيها
 كيف حصلوا على الصورة إدا تم تعتيم إعلامي كامل.
الم يفكر الذي نشر الصورة أن يخفِ الخبر بالإنكليزية ليغطي كذبه.
أم أنه لا يفقه الأنكليزية أو الوسواس الخناس وسوس في صدره وطمئنه بأن جميع الناس أغبياء.
عيب وعار أن يسكت المثقفون من إخواننا المسلمين ولا نسمع منهم نقدا أو إستنكارا.


----------



## grges monir (19 سبتمبر 2012)

بس حلوة من مشاهير الكنيسة دى
على اساس يعنى هو يعرفهم واحنا هنود مش نعرفهم هههههههه
بس سؤال بسيط بعيد عن انة عامل  شرايط وقداسات هو  كان راعى كنيسة  اية قبل اسلامة؟؟؟؟
ياريت يا اللى اسمك خالد حربى  فى اللقاء معاة تقولة انت كنت فى اى كنيسة كاهن


----------



## ElectericCurrent (19 سبتمبر 2012)

أُسجل  حضورى ومتابعتى... دكتور يوحنا ..حبيب قلبي .دائما   يصحصحنا على الانترنت .
ومواضيعه دائما فى الصميم.
أستاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااذ   بمعنى الكلمة 
تسلم الايادى* يا بروف ​*


----------



## مارى رافت (19 سبتمبر 2012)

*
اعتقد دى فرصة علشان نبين انهم كذابين لو فعلا كلامك صح يا apostle.paul

انا قعدت ابحث عن اى معلومه عنه وجدت التالى 

صفحة على الفيس بوك اعتقد انها جديدة 
http://www.facebook.com/pages/مؤمن-ابراهيم-القس-بيشوي-سابقا/347125082028251

من البيانات بيدعى الكذاب انه 


[Q-BIBLE]انا القس / بيشوي ملك سابقا صاحب شرائط انا ابنك ، وانت ابويا ،
 والقداسات الثلاثة ،
 طقسيات مرئية ، 
كاهن كنيسة القدسية دميانة بالوايلي الكبير بالقاهرة
 واشهرت اسلامي واصبحت مؤمن ابراهيم 
واما لماذا أسلمت أختصر لك القول بأن الإنجيل هو سبب اسلامي 
لأنه لم تكن هناك اية واحدة توضح ان المسيح هو الله 
بل على العكس هو نفاها
 وقال لماذا تدعوني صالحا ليس أحد صالح الا واحد وهو الله .[/Q-BIBLE]

ده السى فى بتاعه 

الحل اننا اى واحد مننا قريب من الكنيسة يقدر يخلى ابونا بتاع الكنيسة تتطلع نفى ومعتمد ومختوم 

وبكده يبقى الكذاب ظهر وبان 

والكل يعرف حقيقتهم 

​*


----------



## مارى رافت (19 سبتمبر 2012)

*انطاكى .... انت سورى ؟؟؟؟

انا مصرية ولكنى اكره الجزار بشار وعصابته 
ازاى جالك قلب تكتب 




			سوريا هي أمنا ، وبشار الغالي أملنا ، هو صوت الحق الساطع ، هو صوت الشعب الواسع ، عاهدناه ، بايعناه ، هو أملنا ومستقبلنا
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


الجزار بيدبح الاطفال ومش بيفرق مين مسيحى ومين غير مسيحى 

ربنا رب الرحمة والعفو والحنان 
ازاى احنا ولاد النعمه نكتب ونساند جزار مجرم مسلم زى ده 

*​


----------



## gme6 (19 سبتمبر 2012)

*حقيقة ولا شائعة*

كل المواقع الاسلامية جايبة الخبر ده ممكن تكون حقيقة علشان زكروا واحد بالاسم ربنا يسترها


----------



## apostle.paul (19 سبتمبر 2012)

> كل المواقع الاسلامية جايبة الخبر ده ممكن تكون حقيقة علشان زكروا واحد بالاسم ربنا يسترها


*مهى دى المصيبة انه معتمدين على مواقع نصابة



**فين الشرايط دى السؤال

مش تجبولنا شريط منه نحمله لعلنا نهتدى 
*


----------



## The Antiochian (19 سبتمبر 2012)

مارى رافت قال:


> *انطاكى .... انت سورى ؟؟؟؟
> 
> انا مصرية ولكنى اكره الجزار بشار وعصابته
> ازاى جالك قلب تكتب
> ...


*يا ريت بلا اتهامات باطلة وبلا معنى ، لو بتحبي تعرفي الحقيقة بالوثائق والفيديو وما تريدين أهلاً وسهلاً وأصلا المواضيع فيها الكثير ، إذا لأ فشوفيلك غيري تبكي الإنسانية عندو ، لأن فورة الكلاب السلفجية والاخونجية في سوريا قتلت من معارفي 8 .
*​


----------



## چاكس (19 سبتمبر 2012)

*ههههههه الخبر Fake جدا جدا 
قال القس بكى لاهانة رسول الاسلام صلعم ... كدب باين اوى 
*


----------

